

Deutsche Telekom to Push for National Routing to Curtail Spying - anjalimullanyny
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-10-14/deutsche-telekom-to-push-for-national-routing-to-curtail-spying.html

======
andor
I'm deeply moved by this oh so socially responsible attempt to force German
internet traffic through specific networks. I'm sure it has nothing to do with
Telekom operating one of the largest backbones in the country, and the hefty
peering fees they ask for.

